# Sinn von Ansicht>Druckformat



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir vielleicht jemand mal den Sinn von "Ansicht>Druckformat" erklären?
Das zeigt mir doch niemals die richtige Druckgröße an, da das durch die Bildschirmauflösung beeinflusst wird. Da ist doch die Anzeige auf 100% zu stellen viel näher an der Ausgabegröße.

Gruß


----------



## ink (16. Mai 2008)

Da gibt es keinen Sinn hinter, glaub ich fast


			
				Adobe-Hilfe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Bild wird ungefähr in der Ausgabegröße angezeigt, die im Dialogfeld „Bildgröße“ unter „Dateigröße“ angegeben ist. Die angezeigte Ausgabegröße wird durch die Bildschirmgröße und -auflösung beeinflusst.


Dieses ungefähr ist geil. 
Naja...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Mai 2008)

Eben deshalb hab ich das hier auch gepostet. Hatte das in der Hilfe gelesen gehabt.
Also in letzter Zeit denke ich das Adobe einfach nur noch Funktionen in seine Programme implementiert ohne die auf Ihre Funktionstüchtigkeit hin zu überprüfen oder das machen bei denen auch die Programmierer die mit diesen Funktionen niemals Arbeiten müssen und somitz nicht mitbekommen ob die sinnvoll Konzeptioniert wurden oder nicht.

ARRRRRGGGGG. Sorry bin grad etwas am durchdrehen.


----------

